# Which Breakdown Cover



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Heading off to euro land for the first time in a couple of weeks and thought it best if I get some type of breakdown cover just in case. 

Could you wonderful people out there recommend which company and type of cover I should go for.

Thanks in advance 

Peter


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We spent a lot of time considering this
our van is 4.5 tonne which means The AA who we were with for 30 years would not cover it.

The RAC don't cover it either.

But because we are members of the caravan and camping club
the RAC will do it. (hows that for daftness)
Needless to say we dropped our 30 year membership with the AA

Kev


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Also looking at sorting some cover,,

Been looking at ADAC, and searching the forum here, some useful topics etc, but still not 100% clear,, 

Would seam they cover the weight and length ie 6 tones and 8.5M, but i am too high ??


----------



## scrinchy (Jul 17, 2007)

[email protected]

Stefanie was our very helpful ADAC contact last year. She'll answer questions and facilitate payment if you choose that route


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi pmcclure

I was with ADAC for a couple of years without having to call on their services but was not comfortable with their 200 euro recovery limit, which some members on this web site have fallen foul of and faced large tow charges

try searching for " 200 euro limit " on the forum

so I switched to Britannia rescue
see this thread


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Seems good advice being offered already. I assume that you cannot use your 'normal' insurance with an extension for overseas. The 12 year limit can prevent some people getting cover if your van is that old.
Alan


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

After over 25 years with the AA I have switched to Green Flag. We have two cars and have just bought our first camper van which we wanted covered for Europe. The AA wanted too much and as our yearly subscription was due, We took a look around. Green Flag covered the van for both me and my wife with the maximum package and included Europe. In addition we selected to opt for 'personal cover' which covers both of us in any vehicle, so our cars are covered with the maximum cover but excluding Europe. Cost is £146 for the year. There are conditions for size and weight though.

Nick.


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

It seems thats most of the breakdown cover available has a maximum length off 7metres. Ours is 7.1 metres.

I must admit that I thought european motorhome breakdown cover for most sizes of motorhomes would be readily available and forum members would have a lot of experience in obtaining cover.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

check to see whether it is included in your current insurance,
Most do .

Dave p


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

My insurance is with the caravan club (I know) so don't think its included


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Check it. It maybe,

Dave p


----------

